# Mushroom identification



## craigb (16/11/17)

Completely off topic

I love growing chillies. Got a pot with a mix of Habaneros going. 

Problem is, this organic soil I bought from woolies at the beginning of the year seems to have been infested with mushrooms... 

Does anyone know what this species is and if it's harmful a) to me b) to my chillies?


----------



## zadiac (16/11/17)

craigb said:


> Completely off topic
> 
> I love growing chillies. Got a pot with a mix of Habaneros going.
> 
> ...



Take a bite. If nothing happens, then you know. If anything else (non lethal) happens, then you know. If you die, then we'll know.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## craigb (16/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Take a bite. If nothing happens, then you know. If anything else (non lethal) happens, then you know. If you die, then we'll know.


----------



## MrDeedz (16/11/17)

shrooomzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  always wanted to try em, i can guinea pig 4 u lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (16/11/17)

MrDeedz said:


> shrooomzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  always wanted to try em, i can guinea pig 4 u lol


@MrDeedz representing the east rand folks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/11/17)

Possibly this


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/11/17)

Dibs on your gear if it’s the deadly variety!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## craigb (16/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Possibly this


"suffering blue-and-white monochrome vision "

Sounds fun. Definitely a candidate, thanks @Raindance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/11/17)

craigb said:


> "suffering blue-and-white monochrome vision "
> 
> Sounds fun. Definitely a candidate, thanks @Raindance


Great minds think alike...

Read some other stuff on mushroom poisoning that sounded really scary. 6 to 10 hours after ingestion it starts with nausea turning into severe colic and diarrhea and then all symptoms subside in a false recovery before you realize your liver has been destroyed and you die a rather unpleasant death! Damn!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/11/17)

@craigb, after reading some of the comments.......rather don't take a bite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/11/17)

They look like the kind that infest your respiratory system at night and slowly grow a parasitic creature at the base of your brain that controls all your thoughts and emotions.

Just wash your chillis before you eat them, which you should be doing anyways because if they are growing in the JHB air they are probably full of heavy metals and bug shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/11/17)

I think you may have Psilocybe semilanceata growing there bru otherwise known as the liberty cap or magic mushroom 
But I'm no expert!!


----------



## craigb (17/11/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> They look like the kind that infest your respiratory system at night and slowly grow a parasitic creature at the base of your brain that controls all your thoughts and emotions.
> 
> Just wash your chillis before you eat them, which you should be doing anyways because if they are growing in the JHB air they are probably full of heavy metals and bug shit.



https://www.theatlantic.com/science...er-ants-bodies-to-control-their-minds/545864/



> If this is right, then the ant ends its life as a prisoner in its own body. Its brain is still in the driver’s seat, but the fungus has the wheel.



Something I think you'd probably enjoy reading...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (17/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> I think you may have Psilocybe semilanceata growing there bru otherwise known as the liberty cap or magic mushroom
> But I'm no expert!!



Had my hopes up for a moment - but these ones have a rounded cap, not the nip slip of the magic shrooms


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/11/17)

craigb said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/science...er-ants-bodies-to-control-their-minds/545864/
> 
> 
> 
> Something I think you'd probably enjoy reading...



Not a fungus, but one of my favourite and most wide-spread brain befouling micro-organisms

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

Reactions: Like 2


----------

